# Denon or Onkyo to match Def Tech Speakers



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

My current AVR is HK 7200 . I am thinking of upgrading my Receiver to either Denon AVR 3310Ci or the Onkyo NR1007 . I am not sure which to choose. 

Speakers are Def Tech BP2004 Fronts , CLR 2002 center and BP6B surrounds. SVS 12 -NSD SUB.

Which receiver will better match my Speakers? THis system is mostly for Movie and TV . 

I would like to be as close as possible to the sound that I get out of my Mirage M1's and Classe DR9amp + DR6 Pre amps which I use strictly for Stereo.

Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I personally prefer the TX-NR1007. Primarily due to the 1007 having a much stronger Amplifier section, and THX Ultra 2 Plus Certification. The difference in weight between the 2 Models (51.8 pounds versus 28.6) really speaks to the much stronger Amplifier section. Moreover, the 1007 offers 9 channels of Amplification and offers Audyssey MultEQ XT EQ for dual Subwoofers.

I believe the 1007 to be the best value in AVR's for around 1000 Dollars. The biggest thing which separates it from the more expensive 3007 and 5007 is the omission of Reon Video Processing. However, for the price, I really do not think anything come close. The 1007 is also available B-Stock from Accessories4less for under 900 Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Is the Reon Video processing worth the difference in pricing especially if I will be using an Oppo player as the source. The Oppo is quite good at upscaling SD and can play PAL as well. Can I set the Onkyo in pass through mode? This is important for me because my Panny Plasma will accept PAL directly so I would like the Onkyo not to convert PAL sources to NTSC . 

I have never purchased Refurbs or B stock from Accessories4less . Are they safe ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
No problems using passthrough on the 1007. My experiences with B-Stock Onkyo has been overwhelmingly positive. I have literally helped dozens of friends and family put together HT's using B-Stock Onkyo AVR's with nary a problem. Every one I have ever setup looks brand new and Accessories4less is an Authorized Dealer so the Onkyo Warranty applies.

If apprehensive of using B-Stock or refurbished AVR's, Newegg has great prices on A-Stock 1007's and last I looked, also included a free iPod Dock. And just looking at Newegg, the price has dropped to 979.
With the difference only being 80 Dollars, I would go with Newegg. It looks like the free iPod Dock is no longer offered, but Newegg is an Authorized Dealer and with the retail being 1600 Dollars, it really is a killer price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I like NewEgg as I have dealt with them a lot fro Computer parts. THey are very reliable. As you say for $80 difference , I would go with NewEgg. Tks


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I agree with JJ the Onkyo's are an excellent choice, they have lots of power and every feature you could ever want and they sound good which is the most important factor, Denon has always been a little too smooth sounding for my liking but there is no denying that they make solid products but they also cost that bit more, so if it were my cash I would opt for the Onkyo's


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I have an Onkyo tx-nr5007 will all Def tech speakers. I love my set up and so does my wife. I have a Mythos 3 center, mythos 6 right and left, mythos gem height, promonitor 800 center and rear surrounds and 2 def tech reference subs. 
Sound great and the others are correct for price you cannot beat onkyos gadget filled receivers!


----------

